
Spike mutation reveals the emergence of a more transmissible form of SARS-CoV-2 [pdf] - dmor
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.29.069054v1.full.pdf
======
sradman
This paper rests on the assumption that the observed changes in the SARS-CoV-2
genome correspond to a measurable change in the pathogenesis of the virus.
This paper “reveals” no evidence for a measured change in transmissibility. It
reveals a hypothesis at best and not a very convincing one.

------
Gabrielfair
Note: This has not yet completed it's peer review.

